# Ghost Shrimp Pregnant?



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

How do you tell if a ghost shrimp is pregnant?


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, ghost shrimp don't get pregnant really. They lay eggs, not give live birth. You'll see green eggs underneath the back end of the shrimp. Where the little fan like legs are under the tail


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well mine has the green eggs exactly there, been like that for about 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/inv...ding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html
This is a good article on caring/breeding ghost shrimp. It might help you with your "pregnant" ghost shrimp.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

The cluster of green eggs inside of your ghost shrimp is her "saddle" of unfertilized eggs. When she molts, she sends out phermones and attracts males to her. The eggs move down, and the male fertilizes the eggs, which then become clustered on the female's shrimpettes (the really short rows of legs). You female then doesn't molt until her babies have all hatched. Then the process repeats itself


----------

